# Where to live in Madrid for young professional



## dmay009 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
I am moving to Madrid in September, I have never been to the city before and am looking for some recommendations on good areas to live. I will be working in La Moraleja so would like to make the commute as efficient as possible but at the same time would like to live somewhere lively and interesting, it doesn't have to have a huge party or nightlife scene but just somewhere with nice bars, restaurants and shopping where I would have opportunities to socialise and meet other young professionals (late 20s-early 30s)- if that is going to be possible with my very minimal Spanish!

If anyone has good recommendations for short term accommodation for when I first get there and am looking for something more permanent that would be greatly appreciated as well.

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dmay009 said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Madrid in September, I have never been to the city before and am looking for some recommendations on good areas to live. I will be working in La Moraleja so would like to make the commute as efficient as possible but at the same time would like to live somewhere lively and interesting, it doesn't have to have a huge party or nightlife scene but just somewhere with nice bars, restaurants and shopping where I would have opportunities to socialise and meet other young professionals (late 20s-early 30s)- if that is going to be possible with my very minimal Spanish!
> 
> If anyone has good recommendations for short term accommodation for when I first get there and am looking for something more permanent that would be greatly appreciated as well.
> ...


I would work backwards on this and think about how you're going to get to work, what time you're going to be going and how long it's going to take you.
Will you be working in a school? If so you'll be travelling at peak rush hour time and there's a lot of traffic in the Plaza Castilla area which you'll almost definitely have to go through if you're living in the city. Most will be travelling in the opposite direction, into the city, but even so ...
Or will you be going on a school bus so it would be better to live near the bus route?
Or perhaps you're not working in a school?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes I'm pretty sure the inter-urban buses to La Moraleja leave from Plaza Castilla so it would be most convenient to live near there. Unfortunately there is a lot of traffic around there, although dedicated bus lanes do help.

However I'd recommend living further south, nearer the centre, and getting the metro to Plaza Castilla. Both metro lines 1 and 10 run through more lively areas like Chamberi and Universidad, and I would live around there. Those areas are popular with students and young professionals, and there is plenty going on.


----------



## dmay009 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for that. My work timetable will be a little uneven, there will be days where I will be working in schools so will have to go with the traffic but then will have some days working after school from 4-9ish which I guess if I was living centrally I caught get caught up in all the people leaving the city centre in afternoon?! That probably doesn't make things much clearer!


----------



## dmay009 (Jun 17, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure the inter-urban buses to La Moraleja leave from Plaza Castilla so it would be most convenient to live near there. Unfortunately there is a lot of traffic around there, although dedicated bus lanes do help.
> 
> However I'd recommend living further south, nearer the centre, and getting the metro to Plaza Castilla. Both metro lines 1 and 10 run through more lively areas like Chamberi and Universidad, and I would live around there. Those areas are popular with students and young professionals, and there is plenty going on.


Thanks for that, what metro stops should I be aiming for to be around in those areas(Chamberi and Universidad)? 

Someone recommended the following places Cuzco, Santiago bernabeu, Nuevos ministerios or Chamartin, any opinions of any of them?
Not sure if they were just picking places along the metro line 10 or not?!

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

dmay009 said:


> Thanks for that, what metro stops should I be aiming for to be around in those areas(Chamberi and Universidad)?


Line 1: Rios Rosas, Iglesia, Bilbao, Tribunal

Line 10: Tribunal, Plaza España



dmay009 said:


> Someone recommended the following places Cuzco, Santiago bernabeu, Nuevos ministerios or Chamartin, any opinions of any of them?
> Not sure if they were just picking places along the metro line 10 or not?!
> 
> Thanks,
> Debbie


Those places are fine as well (well, Nuevos Ministerios is close to the areas I mentioned anyway). They are slightly more residential and Spanish I guess and maybe a bit more expensive. The areas I mentioned have a bit more nightlife and perhaps are a bit more cosmopolitan but they may be a bit noisier.

If you see a flat you like in any of those areas then go for it. Madrid is quick and easy to get around (both on foot and public transport) so it's not so important which area you are in.


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Debbie
I'm also moving to Madrid in late Oct., and will be looking for somewhere to live which will be quiet-ish and where I will be able to meet other young professionals. From your post I think I am a similar age to you (early 30s) and also with minimal Spanish (!). I will be travelling to work in the Tres Cantos area. Let me know how you get on with finding a suitable area to live I'd appreciate it! All the best, A.


----------



## dmay009 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the message, I have had a slight change in timings but am probably going to just go and stay somewhere temporary initially and then spend some time getting a feel for different areas before I go for anything longer term. I might not be looking for something until mid October.....and yes I am 30 (not sure if that counts as young prof or not?!). Will you be working in a school? Will let you know if I hear about anything good! 
Debbie


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

Hiya
That sounds like a gd idea to get a feel for different places, I'm going to come over in early Sept to check out some areas. Yep I'll be working in a school will you?


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

dmay009 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the message, I have had a slight change in timings but am probably going to just go and stay somewhere temporary initially and then spend some time getting a feel for different areas before I go for anything longer term. I might not be looking for something until mid October.....and yes I am 30 (not sure if that counts as young prof or not?!). Will you be working in a school? Will let you know if I hear about anything good!
> Debbie


You may find October particularly difficult to find accommodation (Madrid gets back to work Sept/Oct both academically and otherwise after the summer break). But if you are in temporary lodgings it should be easier later in the winter.


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*I suggest Debbie....*

Hi Debbie,

I´m spanish and l live in Madrid. If you finally decide to come here, let me suggest you a quiet, residential neighbourhood near La Moraleja called Las Tablas. You´ll have direct Metro from Las Tablas to la Moraleja using line 10, and this line also takes you to Plaza de Castilla. I attach you a map. 

Las Tablas is one of the youngest districts of Madrid and the people is very Young, from last twenties until early forties. You´ll find many restaurants, bars, and other services as medical, schools, hairdressers and many others. Buildings are new-construction and very nice, the majoritie have swimiming pool.


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*Work in Tres Cantos*



flobug said:


> Hi Debbie
> I'm also moving to Madrid in late Oct., and will be looking for somewhere to live which will be quiet-ish and where I will be able to meet other young professionals. From your post I think I am a similar age to you (early 30s) and also with minimal Spanish (!). I will be travelling to work in the Tres Cantos area. Let me know how you get on with finding a suitable area to live I'd appreciate it! All the best, A.



Hi, as I´ve said in my last message, I´m from Madrid. In your case, Tres Cantos is a dormitory town very near to the north of Madrid but it has not Metro, you´ll have to get the train. I attach you the the lines on a metro map. As you can see you´ll have to take line C4, so you could choose neighborhoods as Fuencarral, Chamartín or Nuevos Ministerios. The last two I think are a little expensive, but Fuencarral is fine. It´s a traditional district of Madrid with a lot of services although the buildings in general are not as new as in other nearly neighborhoods as Las Tablas or Sanchinarro. Sanchinarro can be another good option, you have a train station (Fuente de la Mora in line C10, you should go to Chamartín in C10 and there you´d take C4 to Tres Cantos - it´d take you around half of hour). In Sanchinarro the buildings are new, with swimming pool, Young people and many services.

In Madrid people are very kind and welcoming. I´m sure if you decide to come here you´re going to enjoy a lot. The only inconvenience is that Spanish people don´t speak fluent English.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cristina_Spain said:


> In Madrid people are very kind and welcoming. I´m sure if you decide to come here you´re going to enjoy a lot. The only inconvenience is that Spanish people don´t speak fluent English.


...but you're doing a great job!
Thanks, and welcome Cristina!


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Elenetxu! I hope I can help people coming to Madrid. When you don´t know the town, the transports, language,... it´s difficult to make a decission about the right place to live.


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Cristina

It is so helpful, thank you .
The school in Tes Cantos will provide a bus from Madrid - Tres Cantos, so I won't have to catch a train, although I'm not sure where it leaves from. Sanchinarro sounds nice, do you think it would be very expensive to rent an appartment by myself there or in Chasmartin?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cristina_Spain said:


> Thanks Elenetxu! I hope I can help people coming to Madrid. When you don´t know the town, the transports, language,... it´s difficult to make a decission about the right place to live.


You're right. It is always a big help when a local tells you about what a city or region is really like. I will always remember the Santanderinos who helped me when I first moved to Spain!


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> You're right. It is always a big help when a local tells you about what a city or region is really like. I will always remember the Santanderinos who helped me when I first moved to Spain!


Hi Elenextu
Do you think it is possible to live comfortably on 1700 euro / month (after tax) ? (Single person, no chldn) Thanks, would be a big help!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flobug said:


> Hi Elenextu
> Do you think it is possible to live comfortably on 1700 euro / month (after tax) ? (Single person, no chldn) Thanks, would be a big help!


Yes!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

flobug said:


> Hi Elenextu
> Do you think it is possible to live comfortably on 1700 euro / month (after tax) ? (Single person, no chldn) Thanks, would be a big help!


I wish!

You'll have a ball!


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you! It was hard to know because I don't know the city or cost of living. Very helpful to ask a local in the know! Happy weekend!


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*to Flobug*



flobug said:


> Hi Cristina
> 
> It is so helpful, thank you .
> The school in Tes Cantos will provide a bus from Madrid - Tres Cantos, so I won't have to catch a train, although I'm not sure where it leaves from. Sanchinarro sounds nice, do you think it would be very expensive to rent an appartment by myself there or in Chasmartin?



Hi Flobug!

Sorry for my late response but weekend with my kids used to be very stressful!!.

It would be very helpful if you knew the stops of the School Bus and thus choose the nearest district to live.


I think you should take a look on the different prices of appartments in orden to get an idea of the different options you have. One of the most used sites is idealista (dot) com. You have english versión.

The most of the population have a monthly salary around 1000€ or less, so you have enough to live very good in Madrid. 

Don´t hesitate to contact me if you have more information about Bus Stop locations or you want to ask me another question.

Nice Sunday! 

Cristina


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*A little help to Flobug*

I have exceded my attachments quote, I need 4 messages to post an URL.


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*URL for FLobug*

I have a problema, I have prepared a tutorial for Flobug in order he could look for the best appartment according to his needs but I can´t upload the attach because I have exceded my quote and I can´t share the dropbox link because I´m not an Active Member (I think I have made 4 post but I can´t share the link). 

Can the administrator tell me a solution please?

Cristina


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cristina_Spain said:


> I have a problema, I have prepared a tutorial for Flobug in order he could look for the best appartment according to his needs but I can´t upload the attach because I have exceded my quote and I can´t share the dropbox link because I´m not an Active Member (I think I have made 4 post but I can´t share the link).
> 
> Can the administrator tell me a solution please?
> 
> Cristina


Rule 16:_ Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.


_it doesn't happen immediately though...... next time the forum software has an automatic update you should be able to post links & so on - this happens several times a day, so you'll just have to wait................


----------



## Cristina_Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

*Another try*

Thanks XabiaChica for your response. Let´s try Again.

On the next link you´ll find the different districts of Madrid:

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7648/oviedo04.jpg

I attach you some easy instructions in order to look for in idealista.com the best places for you on the next link:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37144645/idealista.pdf

I´m pretty sure the School Bus will have a stop on Plaza de Castilla, so you can select district Plaza de Castilla in your seach and subdistricts as Almenara or Castillejos. It´s also probably there could be another Bus Stop in Cuatro Caminos or Nuevos Ministerios (Subdistrict Cuatro Caminos belongs to Plaza de Castilla district).

Don´t hesitate to answer anything you need.


----------



## flobug (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Cristina that's great


----------



## dmay009 (Jun 17, 2013)

flobug said:


> Hiya
> That sounds like a gd idea to get a feel for different places, I'm going to come over in early Sept to check out some areas. Yep I'll be working in a school will you?


I won't exactly be working in a school but sure I will be visiting them (I am a Speech and Language Therapist). I will also most likely be going over for the first couple of weeks of September to get some things sorted and then back to start properly in mid October, we should keep in touch about what we find


----------



## Madz85 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, my name is Wayne and I too am moving out to La Moraleja, Madrid in February. I know the place a bit as I have family living there. I am moving to Madrid to learn Spanish for 1 year, maybe longer. I am 28 and will also be looking to socialise. Let me know how your getting on.


----------

